# What do you think the most overrated movie of all time is?



## MelissaUS (May 17, 2011)

What do you think the most overrated movie of all time is? I'll go first...
For me this is "Crash" (the 2006 one that was nominated for all the Oscars).


----------



## machomuu (May 17, 2011)

Avatar.


----------



## nando (May 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Avatar.




that.

way too eay


----------



## Ethevion (May 17, 2011)

Agreed, definitely Avatar.


----------



## phoenix1234 (May 17, 2011)

The Expendables..... too many major stars n not enough actin, totaly crap.... and Arnie n Bruce were in the film for like half a minute


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top

I am having a hard time deciding although I dare say I might be suffering the effects of too long making inane conversation with people and them attempting to return the favour.


----------



## Ikki (May 17, 2011)

Titanic


----------



## nando (May 17, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/chart/top
> 
> I am having a hard time deciding although I dare say I might be suffering the effects of too long making inane conversation with people and them attempting to return the favour.




holy shit. i didn't need to see that list. Gran Torino in the top 100? that's sad. that movie was a cliche from beginning to end and terribly acted.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 17, 2011)

Twilight
Avatar


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2011)

Avatar for sure.


----------



## BionicC (May 18, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings films. I mean yeah, sure, they're amazing feats of filmmaking but I'd be quite happy never to watch them again, and surely they were long enough already without having to be extended to like 6 hours each or whatever?

Also, I really didn't think the Matrix was all that brilliant. It was fine, I guess, but not the mind-blowing experience it gets made out to be. (Also, the lobby bit was kinda ruined for me because I was familiar with the track Spybreak! and I swear I was on the verge of giggling throughout because I kept expecting the daft 60s spy-movie riff to kick in.) I haven't even seen the sequels, I'm just not that arsed about them really.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2011)

MelissaUS said:
			
		

> What do you think the most overrated movie of all time is? I'll go first...
> For me this is "Crash" (the 2006 one that was nominated for all the Oscars).


Crash was in 2004. And got nominated for 6 Oscars, which isn't all the categories. It didn't even get the most nominations that night, Brokeback Mountain was nominated for 8 Oscars. And it wasn't a bad movie at all, it was great actually. It's just really hated since it won Best Picture instead of Brokeback Mountain.... which deserved to win just as much. Both tackled specific social issues. (Crash with Racism, Brokeback with Sexism) I still wanted my pick Capote to win that year though.

Anyways, overrated? Avatar might fit the bill, however no one really praises all its aspects that much. Most people already know the fact that it's story was mediocre at best. Most people just praise the visuals, which were breathtaking. Titanic is a great movie, however, I'm not sure if it deserves the legendary status given to it right now.

I love Forrest Gump... it was good, but not that good. It was lovable though.

There's also The English Patient, Fargo, and (don't kill me) Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Twilight
> Avatar


wow. beat me to it. perfectly.


----------



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

Twilight for sure. WAY overratted.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Twilight



How many people that are not obsessed fangirls have you seen that likes the Twilight movies?

Me? Not many. No one likes them much from what I can see, not the critics, not anyone I know, and certainly not me. I think this is supposed to be for movies that garner significant and relevant praise (meaning for most of the public and critics, not cheesy gossip sites) yet seem to not live up to that praise. I have never heard much praise from the Twilight movies except for how "hot Taylor Lautner is".

Even the fucking director of the movies has admitted that they're kind of a joke.


----------



## smile72 (May 18, 2011)

Crash was a generic racism film. It didn't deserve best picture, however most overrated would be Avatar and Titanic, both films had no soul. The scripts were garbage.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bud, I was saying it from "Box Office Gross" point of view, and trust me there are many Fangirls out there who watch the damn movie specifically for that Edward guy who is shit ugly without all that make-up.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 18, 2011)

Unnamed JJ Abrams Project??? cloverfield


----------



## MFDC12 (May 19, 2011)

Superbad.
No question about it to me.
Got the humor, my type of humor too. Didn't laugh once.
Yet all my friends say 'its the funniest movie EVER'


----------



## AlanJohn (May 19, 2011)

Avatar.
It didn't deserve all that attention.


----------



## Raika (May 19, 2011)

Haven't watched any movies since ages ago so I can't say. But...

I'm not saying that it's bad, but I feel that Avatar is a little too overhyped. I remember when it first came out people at my school were like talking non-stop about it for weeks, and I was like mindfucked. @[email protected]


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2011)

I would have to say three movies; Superbad, Avatar, and Inception.


----------



## jalaneme (May 19, 2011)

The Godfather, i watched it when i was a kid on video tape and i didn't get into it, i was thinking of buying the whole collection remastered on dvd but i am not sure if i would watch it or not, i prefer goodfellas and scarface much much better imo.

also die hard 4.0 was a disappointment, it was ok but a bit too cliche and bruce willis is getting to old to make anymore movies.

recently announced a new terminator, now that will be a TOTAL FAILURE arnie is way too old to make movies, look at how bad indianna jones and the crystal skull went, harrison ford really did show his age in that film, a BIG no no!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> The Godfather, i watched it when i was a kid on video tape and i didn't get into it, i was thinking of buying the whole collection remastered on dvd but i am not sure if i would watch it or not, i prefer goodfellas and scarface much much better imo.



Same as what my cousin said. Her fault for reading the book and setting her expectations extremely high. Watch it in conjunction with 2 and pay attention, it's good. Just don't watch 3. Not good. Especially the Sofia Coppola cameo... *brrrr*, she's a good director but her father should have brought her away from the acting.

Another that was pretty overrated I thought was Braveheart.


----------



## Dylan (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure i'd agree with most of the general suggestions in this thread (except the lord of the rings call, shame on you dude) but I haven't even bothered seeing them. What I will add to the list is BLADE RUNNER. Not into it. It's more of a cult classic than giant overhyped thing but it still sucks.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 20, 2011)

Anything by Uwe Boll. Simply calling it a movie instantly pushes it into the dangerously overrated area. I prefer to think of them as turds in disk form.


----------



## Zorua (May 20, 2011)

Avatar obviously. The animation was epic but the story sucked.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 20, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Avatar obviously. The animation was epic but the story sucked.



The story didn't suck, so much as it failed for being a rehash of Dances with Wolves, which in itself was a rehash of Pocahontas. I think South Park summed it up best by naming it Dances With Smurfs.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 20, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got that mixed up... Pocahontas was released in 1995 whilst Dances With Wolves was in 1990. Besides, Pocahontas was one of the most mediocre Disney animated films in history. Unless you mean the original Pocahontas story, the one with John Rolfe.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Avatar's the most overrated movie of all the time, obviously.


----------



## ChaseRahl (May 20, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Superbad.
> No question about it to me.
> Got the humor, my type of humor too. Didn't laugh once.
> Yet all my friends say 'its the funniest movie EVER'





This concept confuses me. Does anyone else have trouble with the idea of classifying something as "your type of humor" and then in the same breath saying you didn't laugh?

Edit: Makes me think of one of my favorite lines from the show Freaks and Geeks (one of my favorite shows). "I don't like jokes, I don't find them funny"


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Anything by Uwe Boll. Simply calling it a movie instantly pushes it into the dangerously overrated area. I prefer to think of them as turds in disk form.



Apologies if you were going for some any rating is overrating sort of thing but well see the first half of the sentence. Looking at IMDB I do not appear to have seen any of his films though, some have said some of his later works are not quite as awful so I might even have a look.


Also "disc form"- do you really still(?) think of films as coming on discs? (thinking something along the lines of first entry on http://www.cracked.com/article_19109_6-thi...n-wont-get.html ).

@ChaseRahl because having a taste in food, games, literary works, sexual partners, friends, films, cars, technology, clothes..... is an innately bad thing and even among those things like might enjoy can their not be things that render them unlike able?
Keeping with the comedy theme I might enjoy puns but it does not mean I have to crack a smile at every one.


I also strongly disliked Superbad.


----------



## qlum (May 20, 2011)

Inception 
don't get me wrong I don't think it's a bad movie  but it really isn't anything that good or memorable and it's just another action movie to me it most definitely not a movie that should be in the top 10 best movies of all time there are far to many really good movies for that. I can't really say most overrated movie of all time as I havn't seen all the high rated movies so I can only judge from what movies I have seen, the same counts for everyone else here.

avatar/titanic are also heavily overrated


----------



## hkz8000 (May 20, 2011)

slumdog millionare. Don't know what all the hype was all about


----------



## boktor666 (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1234 said:
			
		

> The Expendables..... too many major stars n not enough actin, totaly crap.... and Arnie n Bruce were in the film for like half a minute


this... Like Bam, Boom, blow all shit up, and the fight for "freeing the girl", then blow shit up afterwards, worthless.. Oh and that one movie.. whats it called.... Beowulf. Good story, although it was overrated.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

hkz8000 said:
			
		

> slumdog millionare. Don't know what all the hype was all about




Probably this. Also, Titanic.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Ok, I'm sorta expecting some hate but here goes what I can think of on the spot.

Citizen Kane.
American Graffiti/Star Wars/Anything by George Lucas.
Rear Window.
Breakfast at Tiffanys.
Any Dracula that isn't Bela Lugosi.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 20, 2011)

Twilight Saga


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 20, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Citizen Kane.
> American Graffiti



I think I'm dying.

Just kidding, no hate here... I just like both a lot. (Citizen Kane = Good as hell, American Graffiti = One of the best teen/coming of age movies evah IMO)

You reminded me of another one though. *Star Wars*. They were good, but I don't think that they were deserving of that huge a fanbase. The amount of support it gets is just irrational to me. The film was great (ranks among my top 10 sci-fi films actually), but it's not the best movie in the world guys. Imagine if 2001: A Space Odyssey had a gigantic fanbase at that point in time... maybe Kubrick might have actually decided to make a sequel himself. (although I doubt that due to his supposed nature)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I think I'm dying.



Lol, but I wasn't saying bad, just overrated, as the OP asked.

EDIT: 2001, how could I forget that. But I don't like Arthur C Clarke so it's probably more to do with that. I don't know if that's because of his arrogance and writing style or that he's a self confessed peaderist who thinks it's good for the young boys.

EDIT the second: Just to prove that I aint trollin http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/02clarke.htm . Amazing how this shit can get easily forgotten.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 20, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Fincher is supposedly arrogant (well, it's also referred to as "direct") but it pays off since his movies are as stylish as hell. Stylish is the best word to describe it, no other.

But the name that really came to mind when you said arrogant people in film is none other than George Lucas. You already know why this is.

EDIT: Ew about Arthur C. Clarke. I haven't lost respect for his writing, but I've lost respect for him as a human being.


----------



## MFDC12 (May 21, 2011)

ChaseRahl said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Type of humor being shit/sex (and in turn vagina/dick jokes)/drinking/drugs humor. I love that type of stuff.
Its all in the delivery and writing. Superbad didnt have good delivery nor was it written good.


----------



## Varia (May 21, 2011)

2012
I also agree with Titanic and Avatar.


----------

